# Chicken dippers



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

I was looking at the back of birds eye chicken dippers and for 5 dippers its like 14g of protein, I know its not good quality meat but that's some easy protein just whack them in the grill get some sauce and as a snack that's not bad.

Anybody think this is good bad or maybe I should just stop steeling the kids dinner?.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

to be honest 14gs of protein is fcuk all.

better off just sticking some real chicken under the grill

or make your own,

chicken

egg whites

bread crumbs


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

14g is nothing? but theres only 16g in my protein shake, im guessing i need some better protein then


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

yeah i guess you do, i have about 48gs in mine


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Not idea - full of crap no doubt!

Pick clean sources of protein. Depending on your size and metabolism, you should be getting between 40g and 80g of protein per meal if you are training hard.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dasheleboopi said:


> 14g is nothing? but theres only 16g in my protein shake, im guessing i need some better protein then


i just bought protopure 50grams per serving tastes sh it though!


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

wow 50g! haha its the first tub ive had i got it from holland and barret its the body fortress stuff ive been reading everywhere that this isnt the best stuff though and now its been confirmed.

ive got some samples of myprotein.co.uks impact blend on the way though


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

dasheleboopi said:


> wow 50g! haha its the first tub ive had i got it from holland and barret its the body fortress stuff ive been reading everywhere that this isnt the best stuff though and now its been confirmed.
> 
> ive got some samples of myprotein.co.uks impact blend on the way though


mine came from holland and barret aswell.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

il; have to have a look at that next time im in cheers mate 

sorry to hijack your thread there grannysmiff, right chicken dippers haha although they have got protein in i reckon the other ****e in them kind of negates the good side theyl no doubt be full of salt and preservatives


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ohh i got a crackin recipe

cornflakes OR rice crispies OR special K(crushed into crumbs-this is easy, put cereal

into a freezer bag and crush with a rolling pin)

Chedder cheese(grated on the small side of the grater)

Flour, seasoned(i like to add some chilli powder too)

2 Eggs, beaten

Herbs(dried is easier to work with, choose whatever you like)

Chicken (cut into strips)

Heat oven at gas 5

Mix crushed cereal, cheese and herbs in a bowl

Dip chicken bits into your seasoned flour, then into the beaten egg, then into the cereal/cheese mix

Put on baking tray, put in oven....turn after 10 minutes, put back in oven till golden and cooked through.....

Eat-Yummy and easy, kids love em too(although i make theirs without the salt or the chilli powder in the flour)


----------



## ollie_ollie (Jan 29, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ohh i got a crackin recipe
> 
> cornflakes OR rice crispies OR special K(crushed into crumbs-this is easy, put cereal
> 
> ...


noway! thats exactly how my american mate does it!! tastes awsome! :thumb:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

bloody hell dasheleboopi ive got some protein called monster mass!! its 50g protein per serving payd £69 for 2 big containers that weigh 5.blb gona put a pik up in a sec


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

I make my own chicken in bread crumbs myself sometimes but not quite the way you suggested there Mrs Weeman, although I shall try them as they sound pretty good.

I wouldn't go for chicken dippers for a meal but as the odd snack if there in the freezer I think I would consider them when I am sick of unsalted nut assortments.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

Chicken dippers is my primary protein source right after spam...


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh up here at Morrisons, they are doing an offer 3 for £10 of lean fresh chicken breasts, 4 in each pack so that's 12 total. Not frozen.

Theres 24g of protein in each chicken breast I usually have 2 for say lunch, so it's good for the money. 48g of protein. And imo the chicken quality is good, not pumped full of water etc.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

there a factory near were i live the chicken is brill i buy 25 peices for £25 and each breast weighs 4oz loverly have that 4 times daily


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

dasheleboopi said:


> 14g is nothing? but theres only 16g in my protein shake, im guessing i need some better protein then


 :clap:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

mmmm,just made me chicken dippers with honey nut cornflakes and they are YUMMMMMMMMYYYYYYY!!!!Much tastier than the plain cornflakes or rice crispies!

New recipe:

honey nut cornflakes(crushed into crumbs-this is easy, put cereal

into a freezer bag and crush with a rolling pin)

Chedder cheese(grated on the small side of the grater)

Flour, seasoned(i like to add some chilli powder and garlic powder too)

2 Eggs, beaten

Herbs(dried is easier to work with, choose whatever you like)

Chicken (cut into strips)

Heat oven at gas 5

Mix crushed cereal, cheese and herbs in a bowl

Dip chicken bits into your seasoned flour, then into the beaten egg, then into the cereal/cheese mix

Put on baking tray, put in oven....turn after 10 minutes, put back in oven till golden and cooked through.....

Eat-Yummy and easy, kids love em too(although i make theirs without the salt or the chilli powder in the flour)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> mmmm,just made me chicken dippers with honey nut cornflakes and they are YUMMMMMMMMYYYYYYY!!!!Much tastier than the plain cornflakes or rice crispies!
> 
> New recipe:
> 
> ...


those sound awesome great idea using the cerearl mrs weeman.

Funnily enough i just made some turkye dippers as part of my cheat meal.

1 pack of turkey pieces

wholemeal bread crums

some mixed herb grinder added in with the bread crumbs.

i also tried to really crush and chop some cashew nuts and add these in. it worked a little but i couldnt get them as fine as i wanted.

added a little olive oil to the turkey then rolled them in the breadcrumb/nut mix.

placed in tray and in oven for 20 mins then turned grill on for 5 mins at max temp tp crispen up.

were pretty tasty but dam im guna use some crunchy nut corn flakes next time lol.


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

yummy snds great mrs weeman


----------

